# Bolero Project



## neondragon (Oct 14, 2017)

hi all!

i need help with a project.
i am trying to make Ravel's Bolero using Reason 4.
first, i don't read French so it is difficult to know which instrument is what.
second, i don't understand the significance of the E-flat and B-flat of the instruments.
does that change how the music is read and played?
i can only find one version of orchestral sheet music and it is difficult to read (kind 
of small). i am having a problem with the harp. i am writing the music down as written,
but something doesn't sound right.

{two flutes (second flute doubles another piccolo),
two oboes (oboe 2 doubles oboe d'amore),
two B-flat clarinets (Bb Clarinet 1 or 2 doubles on 
E-flat clarinet), two saxophones (one sopranino and one tenor doubling on soprano)},
what does all that mean?

i have other questions and i'm sure i'll think of more as i get further into it.
i am up to measure 60. this is going to take a while. waaa.

if anyone is knowlegable and is willing to help, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

neondragon said:


> hi all!
> i need help with a project.
> i am trying to make Ravel's Bolero using Reason 4.
> first, i don't read French so it is difficult to know which instrument is what.
> ...


Not exactly sure what you are trying to do here -but some points can be clarified -

the names of instruments in different languages is not too difficult to solve...musical dictionaries or on-line sources should provide quick answer.
Regarding Eb, Bb instruments - these are "transposing" instruments - which means that when these instruments read/play a concert "C" - they actually produce a different pitch - a Bb instrument produces a concert Bb when it reads a "C"; an Eb instrument an Eb when it reads a "C". 
so, ,if the score shows the Bb Clarinet playing a G - it is actually producing a concert "F". you will have to transpose those parts into concert pitch, or the music will sound [very]wrong.



> {two flutes (second flute doubles another piccolo),
> two oboes (oboe 2 doubles oboe d'amore),
> two B-flat clarinets (Bb Clarinet 1 or 2 doubles on
> E-flat clarinet), two saxophones (one sopranino and one tenor doubling on soprano)},
> what does all that mean?


it's the instrumentation list - I believe there are 2 flutes + piccolo, and 2nd flute may also play an additional piccolo. 2nd oboe also plays oboe d'amore. One of the clarinets also plays Eb Clarinet. re the saxophones - usually 2 are used - I thought soprano and alto...that would be a Bb and an Eb instrument...Whenever I've played the piece, I believe that was the saxophone line-up...both have solos, consecutively...sometimes one player would play both, which requires a quick change!!
Hope this helps.


----------



## neondragon (Oct 14, 2017)

thank you Heck. that helps.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Just reading the thread title sent shivers up and down my spine, but now that I see what you mean, though I can't for the life of me understand why you're doing it, I'll leave the intricacies to Heck.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Heck is correct. Instruments are built in different keys (their lowest fundamental pitch according to a piano). For example, trumpets are built in: Bb, C, D, Eb, etc., which means if you play the lowest no-valve note on each instrument (read as a C), it will produce the pitch on a piano related to the key the horn is built in. The Bb trumpet plays a C and that produces a Bb related to the piano sound, etc. Within the instrument parts there will often be sections written in C (no key signature) but indicated to be played in a different key (transposed). Many trumpeters will often use a C trumpet and read in the transposition, because it can be a little easier using that instrument.


----------

